# Danios



## Dominateprimate (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey everybody, I like danios and i had an idea for this new 10 gallon I've set up. I thought about putting in 4 zebra danios, 4 longfin danios,4 giant danios, 4 cory cats, and about 6 snails. Does this sound like a good idea; because I know danios like to school but theyre also quick fish. Could I maybe put something else in with all this. All replies are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Way too many fish, and the Giant Danios are too big. Perhaps just the 8 smaller danios and 2 cories.


----------



## ShinyCard255 (Jul 7, 2011)

The rule of thumb I go with when it comes down to how many fish I can have is 1" of fish for every 1G of water. So technically speaking, you should have 4 danios (zebras or longfins), an oto for algae, and you can get a snail as well to help with the algae. Anything more and you are overstocking


----------



## Dominateprimate (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok thanks for the help


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

ShinyCard255 said:


> The rule of thumb I go with when it comes down to how many fish I can have is 1" of fish for every 1G of water. So technically speaking, you should have 4 danios (zebras or longfins), an oto for algae, and you can get a snail as well to help with the algae. Anything more and you are overstocking


This is not a reliable "rule of thumb" in any way shape or form.

Can I put my 40" SA red tail catfish in a 40 gallon tank?

How about a 10" oscar in a ten gallon?

I've also got a 20" floridar gar... Should I use a 20 long or a 20 high?

-----Sorry... I cannot stand the 1" rule, it makes absolutely zero sense what's so ever...


----------



## lucid_eye (Apr 12, 2009)

> How about a 10" oscar in a ten gallon


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I only have 4 multis in my 20 gallon, I guess i need 16 more.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

TheFishGuy said:


> ShinyCard255 said:
> 
> 
> > The rule of thumb I go with when it comes down to how many fish I can have is 1" of fish for every 1G of water. So technically speaking, you should have 4 danios (zebras or longfins), an oto for algae, and you can get a snail as well to help with the algae. Anything more and you are overstocking
> ...


It's a good rule of thumb for beginners who keep things like livebearers and small tetras, but that is really where this rule applies. But for anything that reaches more than about 5 inches, or anything that is really territorial, cichlids, gouramis, etc, that rule is garbage.


----------



## Adrian101 (Jan 24, 2011)

On a side note tfg i love red tails but just don't have the room. Not many people do lol. Would love to see some photos of yours thou. Sorry for the hijak lol.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Old pic:


----------



## Adrian101 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks. ;-)


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I would remove the Giant Danios as they get too large and need more swimming room but you could easily keep 15-20 of the smaller danio species in a 10 gallon tank. One thing is that the zebras will tend to stay near the surface of the water, and the cory's at the bottom. That leaves the middle pretty much empty. You could swap out some of the danios for some middle dwelling fish like Harlequin rasboras or cherry barbs.

Small fish have a much lower impact on water quality than larger fish. They eat less and produce less waste.

As long as the water is properly filtered and water is changed regularly you should not have any problem.

Andy


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Dominateprimate*,

Sound like it is going to be an awesom tank (without the giant danios). Post pictures once you set it up. In my opinion, 8-12 danios and 5 cory cat fish would be great. I do not have a lot of experince with snails; but, I have herd netrite snails do an OK job with controlling algae.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Dominateprimate (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok everybody i decided to drain to 10 since it didnt have any fish anyways and i got a 30long tank looks a whole lot larger(probay because it is :lol: ) but i decided to change my thinking and get 2zebras, 2 longfin lepards, 4 green tiver barbs, 4 serapes, 4 corys(maybe 2 depends on how it looks), a new guinea rainbow, 5 very small tetras, 3 rummy heads, and possibly a dojo loach. I know this may be overstocking but i was planning for this in the beginning im using a filter that would be for a 60gal normally and im adding a buttload of rockwork as well. (caves plants etc... Ya know the natural look)


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Tiger barbs with rummy nose tetras? Don't think that's going to work out very well.... Why not pick a couple species you really like and get 8-10 of each? That would look much better than 7-8 species each with just a couple fish... Remember that when it comes to stocking fish, the ark mentality should be avoided at ALL costs.


----------



## Dominateprimate (Aug 27, 2011)

Maybe just no tiger barbs or serepes because i really like the rummy nose


----------



## Dominateprimate (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok i got the 30gal up and fave it a sand bottom im waiting a couple days for the sand to settle before i turn my filter on because i dont want to ruin my cartrages. One question though, how long should i let this one cycle because i was thinking 2-3 weeks but my mom said 4-5. Now my mom has never had a tank of any size ever in her life so naturLly i told her she didnt know what she was talking about but just to be sure i thought id get some expert advice. How long should i let it run. Its a 30gal tank with a 60 gallon filter on it


----------



## DamascSt (Sep 1, 2011)

That depends entirely on what method you're using. If you're doing a fishless ammonia cycle, it will go a lot faster. If you're going with a fish cycle, get something hardy and cheap to begin with to help build up helpful bacteria, that usually takes several weeks to a month. But I would still cycle the tank at least a week or two without anything in it just to stabilize temp and pH.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Or just take a filter from and existing, established tank of same or larger size that's been disease free for at least 6 months, and just swap them, and boom, you're cycled. If you don't, it could take anywhere from 3-6 weeks. I always keep at least 2 filters on my bigger tanks so that I never have to cycle a tank


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Dominateprimate*,

The libray section has some great articles on nitrogen cycle and diffrent methods to cycle your tank. Check out the first handful of articles for some information and options for cycling your tank.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... y_list.php

*BelieveInBlue* brings up a good option. If you have acces to the media from a filter on an established tank, this is a great way to jump start a cycle. You should buy a water testing kit; they are usueful in determing when you tank is ready for fish and determing the cause of illness or issues down the road. I personally use the API Freshwater Master Test Kit; typically $20 - $25.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Dominateprimate (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok, i got a filter off and established Nd i dont have any fish in the water. Its been going for about and looks pretty clean can i start adding fish


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Add some ammonia in and see if it's fully converted into nitrates within 24 hours. If it is, your tank is cycled, and you can add fish. Would try this soon as you'll start to lose bacteria in a day or so. Walmart, home depot, etc, have ammonia cleaners that aren't very expensive.


----------

